# Local modders mesh alternative...



## Bytor (Jun 15, 2008)

Went to wal-mart today and found this black mesh desk organizer for under $10.  After it is cut from the framing it will yield 453 sq. In. of mesh or 3.14 sq. ft.  Unless you need one big sheet, this sould cover most holes you cut for venting.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent idea Bytor!  I'm out to buy some myself!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

necessity is the mother of all invention


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2008)

All this time i been after some locally and never thought about getting one of those lol..


----------



## Bytor (Jun 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> All this time i been after some locally and never thought about getting one of those lol..



Same here.... Just came across them at WM today and the idea light lit..


----------



## commandercup (Jun 15, 2008)

eh, the holes are small and the mesh is tougher, I'll stick with my mesh from mnpctech! but creative usage of materials!


----------



## Bytor (Jun 15, 2008)

commandercup said:


> eh, the holes are small and the mesh is tougher, I'll stick with my mesh from mnpctech! but creative usage of materials!



I did order U-channel from MNPCTECH, but they only had silver mesh. (even though you can paint it).  
I will have a BIX 360 & 240 rad mounted inside my Rocketfish and both will be sucking outside air into the case.   It will get the job done by letting air pass through it.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

commandercup said:


> eh, the holes are small and the mesh is tougher



it doesn't look very restrictive and i'm shure once you remove the border the mesh become's very pliable


----------



## commandercup (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> it doesn't look very restrictive and i'm shure once you remove the border the mesh become's very pliable



eh, I'd still think that actual modder's mesh si much more pliable

you should see the stuff I have... you can like flick it and it will bend a tiny bit heh, makes it easier to bend by hand (using a mallet + table edge)

who knows though , I'll stick with painting mine, its not that much work, atleast for me


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2008)

commandercup said:


> eh, I'd still think that actual modder's mesh si much more pliable
> 
> you should see the stuff I have... you can like flick it and it will bend a tiny bit heh, makes it easier to bend by hand (using a mallet + table edge)
> 
> who knows though , I'll stick with painting mine, its not that much work, atleast for me



I don't mind using a pair of pliers knowing it would be stronger. In fact if modders mesh only takes a flick i'd think twice about using it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking of what to use for the top of my cosmos case. Thanks for that man!


----------



## gimpster123 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have one of those in the basement! The color might work too!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's how mine worked out..


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks nice!  Well played, Bytor!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks...

Going to reroute the tubing this week.  Not happy the way it turned out..


----------



## intel igent (Jul 9, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Going to reroute the tubing this week.  Not happy the way it turned out..



patience is key my friend  took me the better part of day (almost two ) to run my tubing

will you be sticking with T's or you switching over to res'?


----------



## Bytor (Jul 9, 2008)

intel igent said:


> patience is key my friend  took me the better part of day (almost two ) to run my tubing
> 
> will you be sticking with T's or you switching over to res'?




Going to stay with T's for now.  Can't find a res. that will work where I want it to.


----------

